# Things From Before



## Sparky

Just anything from any time past...


----------



## peramangkelder

First produced in 1943 in Victoria Australia then later name changed to FADS in 1990's


----------



## tinytn

*




*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## connect1




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JustBonee

welcome to the 20's ...


----------



## Sparky

I hope 'Pumpkin Pants' never come back into fashion...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## tinytn

*Garfield the cat made his debut in newspaper comic strips.*
Made his debut in 41 papers around the country on June 19, 1978.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JustBonee

... Mr. Bill  (70's)


----------



## tinytn




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Sparky

I'm sure these days I could make good use of an Atomic Disintegrator...


----------



## hollydolly

I used be a cinema usherette  way back in the 70's....


----------



## Sparky




----------



## tinytn




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sunny




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JustBonee

@hollydolly   ^^  My husband's  first 1959 Pontiac was that color  in the  picture ... lol


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## tinytn

and that car looks just like the Chevy Cheverlet color my dad had back then too.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sunny




----------



## Sparky

I could never do this,... still can't...


----------



## hollydolly

oooh I used to love hula-hooping. I never had one of my own I always had to borrow one, but it was great fun...


----------



## chic




----------



## Sunny

I had these, key and all!


----------



## hollydolly

chic said:


> View attachment 86741


 LOL I still see Mick looking like that today unfortunately Marianne doesn't ..bless her


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## chic

Both of my grandmothers had one of these. Those ladies could sew!


----------



## hollydolly

chic said:


> Both of my grandmothers had one of these. Those ladies could sew!
> 
> View attachment 86813


 I learned to sew on one of those at school. We did have a couple of more modern electric sewing machines, but mostly we had those,  horrible hard to use things.. no wonder I was no good at sewing...


----------



## Sunny

This is a claes oldenburg sculpture in the garden of the Hirschorn Museum in Washington, DC.


----------



## hollydolly

What is that ^^^^^ is it a typewriter eraser?


----------



## chic

The bustle. popular circa 1880's.


----------



## Sparky




----------



## peramangkelder

chic said:


> The bustle. popular circa 1880's.
> 
> View attachment 86845


Apparently the bustle is making a comeback in wedding dresses


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## peramangkelder

hollydolly said:


>


OMG I used to be one of these ladies


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly

peramangkelder said:


> OMG I used to be one of these ladies


 I knew someone would say that eventually, there was so many at one time... did you love it or hate it Pera....


----------



## Sunny

Holly, yes, that is an enormous sculpture of a typewriter eraser.  Here's what followed, after the erasers became obsolete.


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> Holly, yes, that is an enormous sculpture of a typewriter eraser.  Here's what followed, after the erasers became obsolete.


 I remember both the erasers and the white out but we called it Tip-ex


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## chic




----------



## Sparky




----------



## Sunny




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sunny




----------



## Sparky

I loved my Plasticine days...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## chic

Penny candy.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Crinolines*


----------



## Sunny




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## tinytn




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## tinytn

the good ole days.


----------



## Sassycakes

*I always loved old phones. When I was a teenager a boy I knew came over my house one day to show me a phone his grandmother had years before. When He saw how excited I was he gave it to me and I still have it.
*


----------



## chic

I used to wear these and I slept on them too. You can do anything when you're 14.


----------



## Sparky




----------



## tinytn

*i recall my mom having one of these dressers..




*


----------



## connect1




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## tinytn




----------



## chic




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly

we always had to climb rope in Gym , but I suspect it's against elf & safety now...


----------



## connect1




----------



## hollydolly

The registration plate made me laugh


----------



## Sparky




----------



## tinytn




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## chic

We had one in my home town, but called it the Five & Ten.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## Sunny




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## chic




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## tinytn

*



*


----------



## Sunny

We had that chair, in orange!


----------



## hollydolly

You couldn't carry this calculator around in your pocket could you?


----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sunny




----------



## hollydolly

we used to have great fun with these as kids...


----------



## Sparky




----------



## tinytn




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## tinytn

Who knew???  wow!!  that could be when they did not know the consquences of that deadly drug, eh?


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## chic




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## tinytn

*Dagwood and Blondie newspapers and comic books*


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## connect1

^ I loved my pens like that @hollydolly


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Sparky




----------



## chic

Putting wash through the wringer.


----------



## tinytn




----------



## Sparky




----------



## tinytn




----------



## hollydolly

Vintage monopoly pieces


----------



## chic




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky

_Don't think I ever had these... maybe I should...   

_


----------



## hollydolly

can't remember the last time I saw a milk machine, they used to be everywhere


----------



## Sparky

_Don't remember them... I though a milk machine was a Cow... 

_


----------



## hollydolly

torturous thing, I don't know how anyone wore those...


----------



## Sunny

Rug beater


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## peramangkelder

hollydolly said:


> I knew someone would say that eventually, there was so many at one time... did you love it or hate it Pera....


Sorry @hollydolly I only read your comment and in answer I didn't mind being a switchboard operator but now I don't like talking on the phone....maybe too much time answering phone calls back in the day


----------



## peramangkelder

Sparky said:


> View attachment 87269


OMG my Mum had one of these for years


----------



## peramangkelder

Filling petrol was much harder in the 50's and 60's


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly

from space family robinson ( lost in space ) ^^^^^^   


 School lunch Pink blancmange....*barff*....


----------



## tinytn

"All in the Family" ,,tv popular tv show in the USA


----------



## hollydolly

*Ice-cream van 1928*


----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly

My brother had one of those when we were kids  ^^^^.... good fun


----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly

I've never seen one of those before ^^^


----------



## chic

This still exits nearby.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Kris148

Sparky said:


> I could never do this,... still can't...
> 
> 
> Aussie invention the hoola hoop.. So was this. The Pogo Stick.


----------



## Kris148

I have had something similar to this early digital alarm clock since the late 70s.


----------



## Kris148

Australia had a thriving confectionery industry in the 50/60s.


----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## chic




----------



## hollydolly

OMG what on earth is the last statement on the side of this vintage rat catchers  van ?  *Yikes*


----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly

*probably the most popular shoe shop of it's time *


----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly

I had that stacking system once   ^^^^^^


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## tinytn

*Moon Shine makers




*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## peramangkelder

Vintage Commonwealth Oil Refinery (C O R) petrol pumps


----------



## hollydolly

My granny used to keep her bread in a big white enamel bin like this


----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Kris148




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly

blimey you wouldn't  get much life saving stuff in that ^^^^^  would you?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## tinytn

*Bed Dolls ,.. my  sisyer use to have one on her bed.. the big  skirted dress..




*


----------



## chic

Scarecrow. I used to see these in the country when I was little.


----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## chic




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky

__


----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## hollydolly

Can't see your pic @peramangkelder


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky

hollydolly said:


> Can't see your pic @peramangkelder


Nither can I...


----------



## hollydolly

wow never seen one of those before ^^^^^


----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sunny




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly

*My daughter had that phone when she was a toddler ^^^^^*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## peramangkelder

Lets try that again....sorry folks 
You put one index finger in one end and the other index finger in the other end of the finger trap and try to get your fingers out


----------



## hollydolly

*Pay as you go Gas meter *


----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RubyK

1940 Philco Radio


----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly

Bus tickets....


----------



## peramangkelder

hollydolly said:


> Bus tickets....


@hollydolly I remember Bus Tickets like that. Here in South Australia they had little sayings printed on the reverse


----------



## hollydolly

I don't think ours had little sayings pera, ..that might have been fun...


----------



## Sparky

Not sure what this is meant to do...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## peramangkelder

hollydolly said:


>


@hollydolly did you get little toys included in the cereal boxes from time to time?


----------



## hollydolly

peramangkelder said:


> @hollydolly did you get little toys included in the cereal boxes from time to time?


 yes we did....


----------



## Sparky




----------



## Citygirl

Had a car like this when we got married


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## peramangkelder

Metters Early Kooka Wood Stove 1917 named after the Aussie Kookaburra pictured on the door


----------



## hollydolly

peramangkelder said:


> View attachment 96051
> Metters Early Kooka Wood Stove 1917 named after the Aussie Kookaburra pictured on the door


 is that the same make I posted further up Pera?>>. it looks very similar ..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## peramangkelder

hollydolly said:


> is that the same make I posted further up Pera?>>. it looks very similar ..


Very similar @hollydolly but a different brand is all....worth posting twice hey


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## peramangkelder

Is that Tupperware I see @hollydolly....brings back memories


----------



## hollydolly

peramangkelder said:


> Is that Tupperware I see @hollydolly....brings back memories


 you mean those orange things on the bottom shelf , pera?.. no they're grapefruit halves with cherries on the top... they were a big thing here when I was a kid in the 60's for adults  to have grapefruit with a cherry on top for breakfast .. the kids just had frosties  ...


----------



## peramangkelder

hollydolly said:


> you mean those orange things on the bottom shelf , pera?.. no they're grapefruit halves with cherries on the top... they were a big thing here when I was a kid in the 60's for adults  to have grapefruit with a cherry on top for breakfast .. the kids just had frosties  ...


No @hollydolly I was looking at the tall light blue coloured plastic containers one shelf up


----------



## hollydolly

peramangkelder said:


> No @hollydolly I was looking at the tall light blue coloured plastic containers one shelf up


oh I hadn't even noticed them, you're right they definitlely look like tupperware


----------



## peramangkelder

hollydolly said:


> oh I hadn't even noticed them, you're right they definitlely look like tupperware


I'll let you in on a secret @hollydolly I was a Tupperware Lady in the early 70's and I still have some of them


----------



## peramangkelder

Just like this Tupperware Lady


----------



## hollydolly

peramangkelder said:


> View attachment 96366
> Just like this Tupperware Lady


Oh I remember those tupperware parties so well in the 70's... everyone used to hold them..  ... and the tupperwear lady would always have a freebie to give away..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sunny




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


>


we still have one of those , although it's had a modern make-over but it's over 40 years old, in fact now I think about it , it's close to 50 years old , and still going great guns


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sunny

Really, Holly?  That's fantastic!

Those VW buses are a family joke. For some reason, my oldest daughter fell in love with that vehicle and would have given anything for us to have one. She thought they were really cool.

I sent her the picture I just posted here, and she got a good laugh. (She's moved on to a BMW).


----------



## peramangkelder

Sunny said:


>


Gosh @Sunny this takes me back to when I was a teenager  they were hugely popular in Australia
Still see some Kombi Vans we called them around today


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> Really, Holly?  That's fantastic!
> 
> Those VW buses are a family joke. For some reason, my oldest daughter fell in love with that vehicle and would have given anything for us to have one. She thought they were really cool.
> 
> I sent her the picture I just posted here, and she got a good laugh. (She's moved on to a BMW).


yes  that one in your picture is called a splitty because it has a split windscreen, whereas ours   is a Bay because it's got one  windscreen like a car with no split in the middle ... they are huge collectors items, we've had an offer of £40k for ours.... There's an enormous worldwide VW camper Van community who meet at conventions and shows throughout the world...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## chic




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly

These were the chairs we had in Music class at school... no desks just the arm of the chair to rest on..or to have our music  books on..


----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## tinytn

*Transistor radio.! *I recall  getting one for my 8th grade graduation..lol. 


i use to like the  Candy Buttons that were  stuck on paper.


----------



## hollydolly

I had these in Black in '76  the winter after I got married


----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

**


----------



## Sassycakes

*My Dad had a car like this when I was about 4yrs old. My older brother had gotten drafted into the Army and his base was only a few hours away,so every weekend my Dad would drive us to the base to see him. My older sister would get car sick an fall asleep in the back seat. The only place for me was sleeping in the back window ledge. I guess they didn't have seatbelts or safety features then,but I survived !LOL*


----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly

@Sassycakes , yes we always had to sleep in the back of the car as well on the parcel shelf.... no seat belts in those days at all


----------



## Sparky




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK

This one is hard to believe!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## Sunny




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly

Sparky said:


> View attachment 98621


 seems like only 5 minutes ago doesn't it...?.. and it must be 40 years...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz

*@RadishRose Life magazine illustration by JC Leyendecker 1940
*


----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly

I remember those ...they were horrible,  ^^^^


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## peramangkelder

hollydolly said:


>


@hollydolly my husband being an Englishman would tell me about this so I showed him the picture
He said he has fond memories of snapping this frozen cream off on his way to school as a child in London
I wonder if the recipients were any the wiser but maybe they had done it themselves as kids


----------



## RubyK

1946 NYC


----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Sparky




----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> I remember those ...they were horrible,  ^^^^


*Lol, I loved them until I had a piece of fried chicken that was undercooked!*


----------



## hollydolly

peramangkelder said:


> @hollydolly my husband being an Englishman would tell me about this so I showed him the picture
> He said he has fond memories of snapping this frozen cream off on his way to school as a child in London
> I wonder if the recipients were any the wiser but maybe they had done it themselves as kids


 Pera I used to be a milk girl delivering milk in the winter dark mornings while I was only between 12 and 14 and had to go to school right afterwards... I never once saw anyone take the cream off the milk, except the birds... ... some people would leave a clean empty yoghurt carton out for us to cover up the milk bottle top to stop the birds getting to the cream when it was frozen like that...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## Pink Biz

Sparky said:


> View attachment 86649


*My mom had this, same color too!*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RubyK

Can you believe this ad?


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Sparky

_I think it's one of those whatsits.._.  ^^


----------



## hollydolly

Sparky said:


> _I think it's one of those whatsits.._.  ^^
> 
> View attachment 99260


 I was never sorry to see the back of VHS tapes.... they were always doing that


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz

RubyK said:


>


*I think it's a coin dispenser. Newspaper vendors would wear them as it was easy to make change. Man, I truly am older than dirt!*


----------



## peramangkelder

Mum had one of these in blue and it apparently 'floated on a cushion of air'
It was always advertised with women in high heels and dressed 'up to the nines'


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pink Biz

RubyK said:


> Can you believe this ad?


*Not so fast, buster!

*


----------



## hollydolly

peramangkelder said:


> View attachment 99301
> Mum had one of these in blue and it apparently 'floated on a cushion of air'
> It was always advertised with women in high heels and dressed 'up to the nines'


 I remember those well, all the office I worked in had one of those in the cleaning cupboard... for the cleaner to use..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## RubyK




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sunny




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## peramangkelder

hollydolly said:


>


@hollydolly dare I ask what this is? A Blacksmith Forge?


----------



## Sunny

Back in the 40's and 50's, everyone had these decals on the glass doors of their kitchen cabinets.


----------



## hollydolly

peramangkelder said:


> @hollydolly dare I ask what this is? A Blacksmith Forge?


  it's a wheelwright  from the middle ages...


----------



## hollydolly

When I first joined the girl guides a 100 years ago... this was the uniform ( mid blue shirt , black skirt , blue tie... ... the tie was a beggar to get right, much harder to knot than our school tie, and we got inspection every night so it had to be correct... and the trefoil badge had to be Brasso'ed to within an inch of it's life to shine  as did our belt buckle..


----------



## Sparky




----------



## Sunny

> it's a wheelwright  from the middle ages...



Yikes, Holly, how old _are _you, anyway?


----------



## hollydolly

Sunny said:


> Yikes, Holly, how old _are _you, anyway?


 well it's supposed to be pictures from ''before'' it doesn't have to be pictures from when we were alive, but  we did get taught history in our school so I know ''old '' things when I see them... ....but just so you know and in case you missed it on the forum.. ..I was 65 _yesterday._.


----------



## Sunny

Holly, calm down, I was kidding.  I don't really think you were alive during the Middle Ages!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Sunny

Ken, LOL!

Anybody else remember the ice cream dixie cups with the movie star pictures inside the lids?  You had to lick the ice cream off to see who you got.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## Sunny




----------



## hollydolly

This was the subway when I was a kid... I remember it with great affection ( it's called Subway in Scotland as in the USA  unlike England where it's called the Tube)


----------



## peramangkelder




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly

anyone remember having one of these letter racks..?


----------



## Sparky

_I don't think so...   ^^

_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sparky




----------



## Aunt Marg

Wow! Does it get anymore interesting than a thread such as this?

What fun I had going through the pages and reminiscing about so many things I remember!

Will be revisiting this conversation and adding to it!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 100864


Boy, seeing that diaper pin sure brings back memories for me!

I remember candy cigarettes, and how if you blew lightly out of them, a puff of fine confectioners sugar would rise from the end of the cigarette! To me that was way more enjoyable than eating the candy cigarette itself! LOL!

I remember my mom would give us her empty cigarette packages to put our candy cigarette in, to make it even more real! 

Gosh, the memories I have...


----------



## Aunt Marg

hollydolly said:


>


Not exactly as my mom used with me and my baby siblings, but close.

I remember taking my baby siblings out in the carriage on walks to the park and around the neighbourhood, and when I started babysitting for neighbours, big, bulky, oversized baby carriages (very similar to these) were the norm.

The one my mom had, had a stainless wire rack under the carriage, and that's where the diaper bag always went.


----------



## Aunt Marg

hollydolly said:


>


I remember trying to cut my grandma and grandpas lawn using one, talk about one serious workout!

The one they had was solid cast iron and steel, so it weighed a ton!


----------



## Aunt Marg

tinytn said:


>


Ours was almost identical to it, only white!


----------



## Aunt Marg

chic said:


> View attachment 87526


My moms had glass on the front, and before she got her wringer washing machine, she did all the laundry in the home on it! Diapers included!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Sunny said:


>


Tinker Toys, if I remember right!

Baby brother had a set!


----------



## Aunt Marg

hollydolly said:


> we used to have great fun with these as kids...


Once the rubber-ball and elastic was gone, my mom used it for spanking!


----------



## Aunt Marg

chic said:


> Putting wash through the wringer.
> 
> View attachment 88942


Used to help my mom with the washing, so I remember the old wringer washing machines well!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Sparky said:


> View attachment 89399


OMG, yes! And the large industrial dome-dryers in salons!


----------



## Aunt Marg

hollydolly said:


>


ROFLMAO! My moms!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 96638


Just like the one my mom used with us!

No telling how many little bums the one we had seen, but all I know is, the one my mom had was handed-down to her, and when mom finished training us, she handed it down to a neighbour, and who knows how many more times that old wooden baby potty was handed-down after!

Used a wooden baby potty just like it for my kids, too!


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Marg said:


> I remember trying to cut my grandma and grandpas lawn using one, talk about one serious workout!
> 
> The one they had was solid cast iron and steel, so it weighed a ton!


yes we had one too when I was growing up...


----------



## Aunt Marg

hollydolly said:


>


Oh yes, milk delivery!

Along with milk delivery, there was diaper delivery as well!


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh yes, milk delivery!
> 
> Along with milk delivery, there was diaper delivery as well!


 We definitely never had ''nappy'' delivery... how on earth did that work?


----------



## Aunt Marg

hollydolly said:


> We definitely never had ''nappy'' delivery... how on earth did that work?


ROFLMAO! We never did either, Holly, but I remember the white diaper service truck like yesterday!

It used drive past and through our neighbourhood all the time, picking up all the used (dirty) diapers from the homes that had the service, and in turn, a fresh supply of diapers would be left behind.

In our house it was good old-fashioned home-laundered! Washing machine washed and clothesline dried! Did the same with my kids.


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO! We never did either, Holly, but I remember the white diaper service truck like yesterday!
> 
> It used drive past and through our neighbourhood all the time, picking up all the used (dirty) diapers from the homes that had the service, and in turn, a fresh supply of diapers would be left behind.
> 
> In our house it was good old-fashioned home-laundered! Washing machine washed and clothesline dried! Did the same with my kids.


 I bet those folks were the rich ones..  imagine having the luxury of someone else washing the nappies...


----------



## Aunt Marg

Sparky said:


> I loved my Plasticine days...
> 
> View attachment 87049


Oh my word... I can still smell the smell now!

We had a fun sort of mechanical machine where we could put some plasticine into an opening at the top, and depending on what attachment you had fixed to the press, out came shoestrings, or little flowers, or whatever! Hours upon hours of fun, and all at the kitchen table!


----------



## Aunt Marg

hollydolly said:


> I bet those folks were the rich ones..  imagine having the luxury of someone else washing the nappies...


I agree, and no, I can't imagine, though there were times I would have loved to have such diaper service!

All in all, I actually didn't mind the diaper years, minus the poopy ones, but seeing the line with all those freshly laundered and snow-white diapers hanging up drying, nothing served as more of a reminder as to real motherhood!


----------



## Aunt Marg

I feel guilty not replying to every single posted picture, just so many to respond to, but what fun seeing so many of these again, and all in one place!

Kudos to all here for taking the time to make this one of the most enjoyable and memorable threads ever!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Sassycakes said:


> *I always loved old phones. When I was a teenager a boy I knew came over my house one day to show me a phone his grandmother had years before. When He saw how excited I was he gave it to me and I still have it.
> View attachment 87396*


Had an aunt that had one, and I remember upon using it for the first time how confused and flustered I got, I was talking into the ear-piece and trying to listen into the piece where my ear should have been! The laughs that ensued!


----------



## Aunt Marg

hollydolly said:


>


Dolly pins!

I have roughly two dozen of these classics! Wasn't much of a fan of them, but what nostalgia they made for whenever I used them!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Sparky said:


> View attachment 92162


The old rotary dial telephone!

Wish I could still use one today!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 93372View attachment 93373


I remember this play phone from my babysitting days!


----------



## Aunt Marg

peramangkelder said:


> View attachment 96366
> Just like this Tupperware Lady


I remember my mom throwing Tupperware parties!


----------



## Aunt Marg

RubyK said:


>


OMG yes! It was the ultimate change-maker in it's day!

Bus-drivers, taxi-drivers, and doorman, just to name a few, all had one!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Cloth diapers that had to be folded (from scratch) to fit the baby/child wearing them, and to fasten the diapers, diaper pins were needed, then over top of the diapers went a pair of rubber pants which waterproofed the kids bottom and helped keep the wetness in, and finally, a plastic diaper pail to store all the wet-wets and dirties in until laundry day, or as I used to refer to it as... diaper wash day.

Do you remember old-fashioned diapers?
Who else remembers changing these back in the day?
Would you still remember how to fold a diaper?


----------



## Aunt Marg

hollydolly said:


>


Yep, absolutely, the plain old rubber ones!


----------



## peramangkelder

Aunt Marg said:


> Cloth diapers that had to be folded (from scratch) to fit the baby/child wearing them, and to fasten the diapers, diaper pins were needed, then over top of the diapers went a pair of rubber pants which waterproofed the kids bottom and helped keep the wetness in, and finally, a plastic diaper pail to store all the wet-wets and dirties in until laundry day, or as I used to refer to it as... diaper wash day.
> 
> Do you remember old-fashioned diapers?
> Who else remembers changing these back in the day?
> Would you still remember how to fold a diaper?
> 
> View attachment 101295


Oh gosh yes I remember how to fold cloth nappies and I preferred the towelling ones and yes I remember
nappy wash days. One day I found my daughter pressing the rinsed nappies into the nappy bucket....she was 2  ☺


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Marg

peramangkelder said:


> Oh gosh yes I remember how to fold cloth nappies and I preferred the towelling ones and yes I remember
> nappy wash days. One day I found my daughter pressing the rinsed nappies into the nappy bucket....she was 2  ☺


Same here, I'd have no problem folding a variety of different diaper folds, and like yourself, I always preferred old-fashioned cloth diapers, and in fact, was adamant about using them.

My youngest two, both boys, would get into the rubber pants, and each would put a pair on their heads, get on their tricycles, and peddle around the rumpus-room for hours. Talk about feeling as though I was raising two space-Martians or aliens... those poufy rubber pants on their heads with the two round elastic leg-holes sticking out at the sides! So comical to see!


----------



## Aunt Marg

hollydolly said:


>


Cap guns were a blast, pardon the pun! 

Every young boy had one. Also remember smoke-guns... my baby brother had both. What fun memories.


----------



## Aunt Marg

peramangkelder said:


> Oh gosh yes I remember how to fold cloth nappies and I preferred the towelling ones and yes I remember
> nappy wash days. One day I found my daughter pressing the rinsed nappies into the nappy bucket....she was 2  ☺


Now, with traditional style nappies, could you get away with using just one nappy at change-time, or did you have to double the nappies up for added absorbency?

The diapers I used were made of 100% cotton flannelette, and in the style/shape of a square/rectangle sheet, and while very absorbent -- probably not quite as absorbent as a towel nappy, so I always double-diapered to increase the thickness and absorbency value of the diapers, which of course made for big bulky bottoms, but in doing so I never had a problem with leaking.

Always used rubber pants over the diapers.


----------



## Sparky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Marg

hollydolly said:


>


I remember we had (childhood home) a set of vinyl-covered ottomans, bright canary yellow they were with casters under them, so us kids used to push each other around on them!


----------



## Aunt Marg

And another... old-fashioned drop-sided baby cribs. In my opinion, and having taken care of many-a baby in my day, there was nothing more convenient than being able to raise and lower the railing of a baby crib when tending to a baby/child.

Not only did the crib serve as a crib in our house, it served as a safe place for me to both dress and change my kids. No straining to reach over the railing, and no busting ones guts or tweaking ones back trying to lift an older baby or toddler in and out.


----------



## RubyK




----------



## Aunt Marg

RubyK said:


>


OMG, Ruby, the cigarette is just too much! LOL!


----------



## hollydolly

I think this scooter was made for Fred flintstone


----------



## Aunt Marg

hollydolly said:


> I think this scooter was made for Fred flintstone


Love it, Holly! LOL!

One thing about the Flintstone era, everything was built to last!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Marg

Ken N Tx said:


>


Boy, does that little guy ever bring back memories for me, Ken!

I was just giving thought to how well everything was made in the past... wood and metal toys, and it was nothing to hand-down toys from generation to generation, providing people hung onto them and the children enjoying them weren't too overly destructive.


----------



## peramangkelder

Aunt Marg said:


> Now, with traditional style nappies, could you get away with using just one nappy at change-time, or did you have to double the nappies up for added absorbency?
> 
> The diapers I used were made of 100% cotton flannelette, and in the style/shape of a square/rectangle sheet, and while very absorbent -- probably not quite as absorbent as a towel nappy, so I always double-diapered to increase the thickness and absorbency value of the diapers, which of course made for big bulky bottoms, but in doing so I never had a problem with leaking.
> 
> Always used rubber pants over the diapers.


I did try 2 flannelette nappies but I switched to terry towelling nappies for my 2 children because they were not as bulky as 2 flannelette nappies but I always put pilchers/plastic pants on over their nappies


----------



## Aunt Marg

peramangkelder said:


> I did try 2 flannelette nappies but I switched to terry towelling nappies for my 2 children because they were not as bulky as 2 flannelette nappies but I always put pilchers/plastic pants on over their nappies


I agree, double flannelettes did make for a bulky bottom! My kids used to waddle like ducks! LOL!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Marg

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 101549


While I've seen a serpentine sofa like that ever, my first thought was, how wild is that!


----------



## Sassycakes

*When I was growing up I loved when this truck would drive up our street and all the kids would get to ride on the Whip in it. I can't remember how much it cost but I always got to ride in it.
*


----------



## Aunt Marg

Sassycakes said:


> *When I was growing up I loved when this truck would drive up our street and all the kids would get to ride on the Whip in it. I can't remember how much it cost but I always got to ride in it.
> View attachment 101570*


Reminds me of a ride that one would find when signing up to go on a sightseeing safari.


----------



## win231

Sparky said:


> I hope 'Pumpkin Pants' never come back into fashion...
> 
> View attachment 86490


So....that's what they were called.  I was LOL'ing when I saw guys wearing them on "The Pit & The Pendulum."


----------



## Sparky

Lol,.. I'm not sure what they were really called, but that's what they look like to me.. 

I think if I had to wear something like that, I might need something like this..


----------



## toffee




----------



## hollydolly

toffee said:


> View attachment 101587View attachment 101588


Oh I remember those bubble gum machines very well..In my mind I  can even still feel the cold metal of the handle you had to twist to get the penny dropped...


----------



## hollydolly

Oh this is unfortunate... I was used to this being part of my ritual daily game playing in the games forums, so now I have to search  for it in a different part of the forum......


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Marg

RadishRose said:


>


Hmmm... this one leaves me scratching my head.

This is me today, Radish.


----------



## RadishRose

It looked retro to me. Reminded me of my mother.


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> Oh I remember those bubble gum machines very well..In my mind I  can even still feel the cold metal of the handle you had to twist to get the penny dropped...



The last I noticed, they cost two quarters-  fifty cents instead of a penny.


----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> The last I noticed, they cost two quarters-  fifty cents instead of a penny.


I'm in the uk, they were a penny when I was a kid, haven't seen them for years now


----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


> I'm in the uk, they were a penny when I was a kid, haven't seen them for years now


They were a penny when I was a kid, too.  Some grocery stores and malls still have them now, though.


----------



## Aunt Marg

The machines I remember were really big... maybe half the size of a fully grown adult, and there was always several standing side-by-side. One would have mixed candy in it, another would have plastic bubbles filled with little toys and things inside, another would have Smarties in it.

Was always the star attraction for us kids when out shopping and running around with mom, getting a treat out of one of those machines.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Haven't seen one in ages, but how about those large stationary kid rides, where you sat your kid on top of the horse or inside a little sports car, plugged in a quarter, and the stationary ride shook, swayed, went up and down, and side to side for a minute or two to entertain our little ones?


----------



## Aunt Marg

JaniceM said:


> They were a penny when I was a kid, too.  Some grocery stores and malls still have them now, though.


Janice. Are you talking the old-fashioned, half-sized adult ones, or smaller versions that sit on countertops? 

Gosh, I haven't seen either in ages.


----------



## JaniceM

Aunt Marg said:


> Janice. Are you talking the old-fashioned, half-sized adult ones, or smaller versions that sit on countertops?
> 
> Gosh, I haven't seen either in ages.



They stand on the floor, like the ones I remember from childhood.


----------



## Aunt Marg

JaniceM said:


> They stand on the floor, like the ones I remember from childhood.


Going to have to keep my eyes peeled for one once things open up again.


----------



## peramangkelder

toffee said:


> View attachment 101587View attachment 101588


Ooh yes I remember these well but they were as big as me....although on reflection I was a child then  ☺


----------



## Pappy

All in one kitchen....


----------



## Pinky

Dad was an auto mechanic - and a smoker. I wish I still had the tire ash-tray from back then. Maybe my brother has it. Will have to ask him.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pinky said:


> Dad was an auto mechanic - and a smoker. I wish I still had the tire ash-tray from back then. Maybe my brother has it. Will have to ask him.
> View attachment 103537


Well now, that rubber tire ashtray takes me back. I remember either someone had one in the family, or I've seen one in the past at a tire shop, but I recognized it instantly.


----------



## twinkles

RubyK said:


>


they use  it to make change- you put coins in it


RubyK said:


>


they put coins in it to make change


----------



## Pinky

twinkles said:


> they use  it to make change


Yes, I think they are still used


----------



## Aunt Marg

Pinky said:


> Yes, I think they are still used


They absolutely are!

Some things never go out of style.


----------



## Butterfly

RadishRose said:


> It looked retro to me. Reminded me of my mother.



I think it's the fact that the woman is all dressed up and has the frilly apron, full makeup and jewelry -- kinda like June Cleaver -- while roasting a turkey.


----------



## OneEyedDiva




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pappy said:


> All in one kitchen....
> 
> View attachment 102064


I have never seen anything like this before!


----------



## Aunt Marg

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have never seen anything like this before!


I never did either before the picture was posted. I may be old-fashioned, but I welcome today's modern appliances and kitchen setups!


----------



## RadishRose

Butterfly said:


> I think it's the fact that the woman is all dressed up and has the frilly apron, full makeup and jewelry -- kinda like June Cleaver -- while roasting a turkey.


LOL, yes the June Cleaver days, but mom didn't dress like that. I guess it's all tied up together.


----------



## RadishRose

twinkles said:


> they use  it to make change- you put coins in it
> they put coins in it to make change


The ice cream man always wore one!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Marg

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 104442


OMG, that's crazy! Never seen the likes of such a thing before!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 104451


Wow, now there's a memory!!

Was this guy called Mr. Potato-head (or something along those lines)?

I remember seeing the likes of him (or something nearly identical to him) at one home where I used to babysit!


----------



## MarciKS

Yes ma'am


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 104452


This castle reminds me so much of Weebles Wabble but they don't fall down. Remember those little people?


----------



## MarciKS

Yes I miss the Weebles.


----------



## MarciKS

These are the ones my brother and I played with. They were awesome!


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> These are the ones my brother and I played with. They were awesome!
> View attachment 104481


Yes, those are the ones I remember! 

What a walk down memory lane that is!

The makers of this toy were light years ahead for the day, because these could be easily wiped down and sanitized, with no ill-effects to the toy itself. Gewy, sticky, messy little hands, no problem!


----------



## MarciKS

Plus you couldn't knock them over. LOL


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> Plus you couldn't knock them over. LOL


How we tried and tried though...


----------



## MarciKS

Remember these?


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> Remember these?
> View attachment 104483


Yes! The ones I remember were ever so slightly different in appearance, but same idea!

They were so loud! Also remember the kids push lawnmowers, too! Remember those?


----------



## Gardenlover

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 104452


My little sister had this set. She LOVED it. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Gardenlover

MarciKS said:


> These are the ones my brother and I played with. They were awesome!
> View attachment 104481


Or those the Weebles that wobble but don't fall down?


----------



## MarciKS

Gardenlover said:


> Or those the Weebles that wobble but don't fall down?



Yes. They were hysterical to my brother and I.


----------



## MarciKS

How about this gem?

My brother nearly laughed till he peed his pants at this one.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> How about this gem?
> View attachment 104486
> My brother nearly laughed till he peed his pants at this one.


I sort of missed or by-passed the doll stage, having had such an integral part of the care and raising of baby siblings. My baby sisters had all sort of dolls, including Barbie's, but I never did.


----------



## MarciKS

It was Growing Up Skipper. You cranked her arm and she got taller and sprouted breasts. My brother would just crank her arm and laugh till he couldn't breathe. It was hilarious.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> It was Growing Up Skipper. You cranked her arm and she got taller and sprouted breasts. My brother would just crank her arm and laugh till he couldn't breathe. It was hilarious.


ROFLMAO! This is the first I ever heard of it! 

Wow! I probably would have rolling with laughter, too, especially over the growing breasts! LOL!

I'm laughing good right now just picturing you and your brother laughing at the site!


----------



## MarciKS

He would laugh so hard he would turn blood red and he could hardly breathe. He'd tip over laughing. I'd have to go get mom so I could play in peace.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> He would laugh so hard he would turn blood red and he could hardly breathe. He'd tip over laughing. I'd have to go get mom so I could play in peace.


That's the kind of stuff warm and happy memories are made of! So happy that you got to enjoy that part of having siblings.


----------



## Sassycakes

*My older brother bought these 2 for me and my sister.

*


----------



## Aunt Marg

Sassycakes said:


> *My older brother bought these 2 for me and my sister.
> 
> View attachment 104501*


Oh, are those cute or what!


----------



## MarciKS

Howdy Doody


----------



## Sassycakes

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh, are those cute or what!




*My brother was the manager of a shoe store and Clarabell visited the store one day.My brother made me and my sister go to meet him because we loved the show he was on. We were so excited to meet him.*


----------



## Aunt Marg

Sassycakes said:


> *My brother was the manager of a shoe store and Clarabell visited the store one day.My brother made me and my sister go to meet him because we loved the show he was on. We were so excited to meet him.*


What an experience that must have been!


----------



## fmdog44

Cigarettes & Rock & Roll


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Marg

Ken N Tx said:


>


I remember that little guy like yesterday!

In fact, I seem to remember there were a few different ones available with different characters.


----------



## Sassycakes

Aunt Marg said:


> What an experience that must have been!


.

*It really was a great experience. I was only 6yrs old and my sister was 8yrs old. My brother was a lot older than we were but he knew how much we loved the show*


----------



## Aunt Marg

Sassycakes said:


> .
> 
> *It really was a great experience. I was only 6yrs old and my sister was 8yrs old. My brother was a lot older than we were but he knew how much we loved the show*


Sassy. I'm thinking back to my own early childhood, and recall a neighbour preparing a float for an up and coming parade. Three of four of us neighbourhood kids were standing around watching and talking to him, and then he said, how would you kids like to ride on the float in the parade?

I've never been so excited in my life! Well, wouldn't you know it, on the morning of the parade, my mom had to leave the house to do a few things around town, and with a babysitter in-house, I wasn't allowed to go on the float. Was I ever bummed.

So I feel it's highly important to go out of ones way as a parent to make events as you posted and such, happen, because to a child it means more than anything.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes

Aunt Marg said:


> Sassy. I'm thinking back to my own early childhood, and recall a neighbour preparing a float for an up and coming parade. Three of four of us neighbourhood kids were standing around watching and talking to him, and then he said, how would you kids like to ride on the float in the parade?
> 
> I've never been so excited in my life! Well, wouldn't you know it, on the morning of the parade, my mom had to leave the house to do a few things around town, and with a babysitter in-house, I wasn't allowed to go on the float. Was I ever bummed.
> 
> So I feel it's highly important to go out of ones way as a parent to make events as you posted and such, happen, because to a child it means more than anything.




I agree with you Aunt Marg,I believe the children should come first. My Parents believed that also. They always made sure we got to do things we wanted to do as long as we would be safe.


----------



## jujube

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 105063


My mother had lip and eyebrow stencils that you pressed against your skin and filled in with lipstick or eye pencil. Sort of "one size fits all".


----------



## jujube

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 104451


Originally the game came with only the accessories and you had to provide a potato.  That was a real delight when one got left in the toy box or under the couch/bed/cushions for a couple of weeks.....


----------



## JaniceM

jujube said:


> My mother had lip and eyebrow stencils that you pressed against your skin and filled in with lipstick or eye pencil. Sort of "one size fits all".


Oh I remember those eyebrow stencils.. I thought they were kinda creepy.


----------



## Lewkat

connect1 said:


>


We had one of these on our hallway wall, only it was a radio.


----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> we always had to climb rope in Gym , but I suspect it's against elf & safety now...


I used love  climbing up these and ropes when I was in Gym class.  The ropes were more fun because you could swing all over the place the top and give the gym teacher multiple coronaries.


----------



## Lewkat

RubyK said:


>


Every bus driver had one when I was a kid.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Here's a vintage set of baby nursery dresser-top containers I saved from the baby days in our home.

Lotion... Cotton... Swabs... Diaper Pins

I never used them other than for show, but this thread reminded me of them.


----------



## peramangkelder

Lewkat said:


> Every bus driver had one when I was a kid.


@Lewkat I remember these clearly from getting on buses in the 50s and 60s
Each part of the dispenser held different value coinage and must have been quite heavy
When you got onto a bus or tram you had to buy a ticket....very few fare evaders in the 50s and 60s
There was usually an Inspector onboard who would check your bus ticket
You got your change by the driver or conductor pressing the correct dispenser slot and bingo out came your change


----------



## Lewkat

peramangkelder said:


> @Lewkat I remember these clearly from getting on buses in the 50s and 60s
> Each part of the dispenser held different value coinage and must have been quite heavy
> When you got onto a bus or tram you had to buy a ticket....very few fare evaders in the 50s and 60s
> There was usually an Inspector onboard who would check your bus ticket
> You got your change by the driver or conductor pressing the correct dispenser slot and bingo out came your change


You're right and our Good Humor Man always had one on his belt as well.  Wow, haven't seen one in ages.  At least they knew how to make change back then.  lol.  Now, public transportation requires either a ticket or the exact amount.


----------



## Autumn

My first car, a 1967 VW Beetle...


----------



## peramangkelder

My first car was a 60's Fiat Bambino 500


I loved it


----------



## Aunt Marg

peramangkelder said:


> My first car was a 60's Fiat Bambino 500
> 
> View attachment 134089
> I loved it


Peram. All you needed on your car was a hasp lock like Mr. Bean, had on his little runabout! ROFLMAO!


----------



## squirrelwhisperer

Sparky said:


> View attachment 86649


 I have that one, still works.


----------



## squirrelwhisperer

Wish I still had this.  Been looking for one.


----------



## Aunt Marg

My Electrolux 2100 is nearing 40 years old now. Hoping to get 40 more years out of it.

I don't look at it as a just a vacuum, to me there' history behind it, and I'm reminded of all the history it's seen every time I plug it in.

I can still see my kids sitting their diapered bottoms down on it and going for a ride when I vacuumed. 

As for the Dixie Cup dispensers of yesteryear, we had one in my childhood home, and I'm certain it was gifted to us, because not only would my parents never have spent the money on it, but once all of the Dixie cups were gone, that was the end of the dispenser.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Autumn. This one is for you!


----------



## MarkinPhx

For some reason a memory of my childhood popped up last night of my parents buying a trash compactor. They thought it was a big deal even though I am the one who ended up with the chore of using it. I know it was a big deal back in the 70's but looking back I can't really figure out why it was such a big deal .


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarkinPhx said:


> For some reason a memory of my childhood popped up last night of my parents buying a trash compactor. They thought it was a big deal even though I am the one who ended up with the chore of using it. I know it was a big deal back in the 70's but looking back I can't really figure out why it was such a big deal .
> 
> View attachment 134500


Was it capable of compacting the garbage into a more smaller and convenient package?

Never seen one before, let alone did I know they existed (back in the day) for everyday average household use.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Aunt Marg said:


> Was it capable of compacting the garbage into a more smaller and convenient package?
> 
> Never seen one before, let alone did I know they existed (back in the day) for everyday average household use.


Yes, it did compact the garbage. You lined the insides with a preformed cardboard container and then just threw trash in and it compacted it. When full, you tied up the top of the container and pulled it out.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarkinPhx said:


> Yes, it did compact the garbage. You lined the insides with a preformed cardboard container and then just threw trash in and it compacted it. When full, you tied up the top of the container and pulled it out.


Wow. Being that it was such a small unit, I wouldn't have expected it to work so well.


----------



## Rosemarie

hollydolly said:


> I used be a cinema usherette  way back in the 70's....


One of my boyfriends was a projectionist, so I used to watch films from the projection room, dim the lights and choose the music.


----------



## Pinky

MarkinPhx said:


> Yes, it did compact the garbage. You lined the insides with a preformed cardboard container and then just threw trash in and it compacted it. When full, you tied up the top of the container and pulled it out.


That actually would be of good use today, with all the recycling we do.


----------



## hollydolly

Autumn said:


> View attachment 134076
> My first car, a 1967 VW Beetle...


I had a white one.!   Did you upholstery have little tiny pinholes all over... ..and also did you have a Bud Vase?


----------



## Autumn

hollydolly said:


> I had a white one.!   Did you upholstery have little tiny pinholes all over... ..and also did you have a Bud Vase?


It did!  I loved that car, and it would literally go through anything...my sister and I drove from Ontario to Boston in the middle of a fierce blizzard and the car never faltered.  Everyone else was getting  stuck, but we sailed right along.  After that, I had a bright blue SuperBeetle...amazing cars!


----------

